# Symptoms of Radiator Failure.



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

Alright, my z was running good Just changed the thermostat about 500 miles ago. Then all of the sudden, i'm about to get on the free way and i notice a SHATLOAD of steam coming from under the hood. I filled my reservoir with water and drove it home (about five miles) got home and the reservoir was empty. I replaced the cap (just in case) fiilled reservoir with straight antifreeze, and drove it around about two-three miles, just enough to warm it up, and out comes the steam again...but this time the reservoir is still completely full. At first i thought (and still hope) that my thermostat might just be clogged. Then i started thinking that it could be the radiator.

What do you guys think?

Also, the reservoir makes a very loud gurgling sound once the car starts poring steam.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.overheat.shtml


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.overheat.shtml


Nice work!


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

wiggle your fan/waterpump pully, my bet is that its shat itself.


----------

